

Because every country is the best at something (Visualisation) - fxj
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/because-every-country-is-the-best-at-something/

======
shib71
How did they choose these #1's? The range is "Quality of Life" - "Bananas" -
"Intestinal Disease". It would have been more interesting to see the positive
and negative best-at's shown separately.

------
ritonlajoie
Well, I'm sad to see that Switzerland took over France. I thought I was
addicted to news medias, but apparently that's not enough !

